# Some More Ways to Save Money



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's a few more tips to save money.

*10 Money Saving Tips*

*10 Ways To Reduce Your Heating Bill*

*10 Ways To Reduce Your Electricity Bill*

*10 Ways To Reduce Your Water Bill*

*10 Ways To Save Money At The Gas Pump *

*How To Save Money: The 1001 List of Money Saving Tips And Ideas*

*Ways to Save Money*


What money saving ideas does everyone else have?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

*saving ideas*

Borrowing from friends is another great idea

I needed a bike pump and asked around for it. I mean sure I cant do this all the time but it gives me time to save up for a new bike pump when i get paid next.

Here is MDJ's list of how to save money.


----------



## CanadianMoneyBlogger (Apr 4, 2009)

*Use the Library*

You already pay for the library through your taxes, so make use of it! There's so much good information and entertainment there.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2009)

I've saved a ton of $$$ this year by returning to line drying clothing it really doesn't take that much more time to do in fact I hang shirts on hangers so they are ready to go straight to the closet. 
For long distance calls I use a phone card you can get really good rates from them.


----------



## CanadianMoneyBlogger (Apr 4, 2009)

*Yahoo Voice*

The Yahoo Voice service (part of the Yahoo Messenger) charges 1 cent (USD) for calls to Canada and the US. There are no connection charges, so if you're prepaying, it is cheaper than Skype.


----------



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

*Have company over, rather than going out.*

Going out for supper with friends can kill you, especially if you factor in tips, movie/activity, and desert.

We've realized that if we invest in some enjoyable board games, we can have people over, and save ourselves a lot of money. Then you are actually interacting with people rather than staring at a wall with changing images. By the way, if you are huge into popcorn, check out those old electric poppers. They work great, and popcorn kernels are uber cheap.

P.S. Find a cheap, quality online retailer rather than expensive stores that double the prices on these games.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

We furnished our (new) home entirely on second-hand furniture. Some of the stuff was barely used and got a lot of compliments from our guests. Sites that i frequent all the time (and I hope posting links are OK) include

- usedottawa.com

- craigslist.org

- kijiji.ca

- and RedFlagDeals's BST forum.

I learnt to be a better bargainer along the way and we saved a lot because there is a high markup on new furniture and we also didn't have to pay taxes.


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 10, 2009)

CanadianMoneyBlogger said:


> You already pay for the library through your taxes, so make use of it! There's so much good information and entertainment there.


I used to spend a lot of books but no more. Now you can download audiobooks onto your laptop or MP3 for free from your library. I did this when I was on vacation and rediscovered how nice it is to be read to! 
Also I became a member of the library in Bayfield where I spend summers so I save on books and movies.


----------



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you try to save money on meat by buying warehouse packs, then spend an hour splitting them up into appropriate portions when you get home? Do you hate slicing up chicken or beef? Do you have a family of carnivorous teenagers that cost you a small fortune every month? Or do you flip through a recipe book, hopelessly trying to find a dish that will work with your limited meat selection? 

My tip for saving money (and time) is to *get to know the butcher at a chain grocery store* (Safeway, Sobeys, Save-on, but avoid Superstore/Loblaws). About 4 - 5 times a year, my mother and I make a list of all the meat we need to refill our freezers. We specify how much we want in each package, how many packages, and what kind of marinade (if desired). The butcher will accomodate many details like steak thickness, swedish-style meatballs, or cutting chicken/beef into stir-fry strips. The combined order is given to the meat department manager at a nearby Sobeys, and usually within a week we are contacted to come pick it up.

First of all we save money because the meat is all priced at "warehouse pack" pricing, regardless of the package sizes. Second, the manager will usually give a discount off the total price, but this is his own perogative and the amount seems to vary each time. And finally, because he values our continued business, he generally gives us the best cuts of meat (which I'm sure he can identify a lot better than I can). On our most recent order ($900), instead of a discount he gave us 2 huge boxes full of free meat that he needed to get out of his freezer, valued at over $200. 

This tip isn't for everyone. Obviously it doesn't help vegetarians. You need to have a large freezer (mine is 17 cu ft), and it helps to have a friend or relative to combine your order with. Your local meat manager might not be so generous, though he should at least give you warehouse pack pricing.


----------



## vikdulat (Apr 21, 2009)

You can save tons of money if you shop the right way.

Grocery shopping if done right can save you a lot of money.

Drinking water can save you boats load of money.


----------



## Antonia (May 2, 2009)

I have cut back both my office/home phone and mobile phone bill just by asking. I called Telus and told them I was considering moving over to Shaw Digital if they didn't give me the same deal. They did AND added two extra services. With my Blackberry, I had 4MB Internet usage per month. I called up to ask if there was a better deal and received 4000 MB a month for no extra charge. 

Rosina
Middle Ageless


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys, do you insulate your gas hot water tank with a blanket ? I did some research and the opinions are all over the places, some says it helps save a bit of money, some says it is a fire hazard and the newer tanks are already well-insulated.

For the record, our gas hot water tank is about 3 years old. When somebody takes shower, I touch the outside and the tank does not feel hot at all so I imagine the heat loss, if there is any, is quite minimal.

But if wrapping it with a blanket will give us more savings then I am all for it...


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

Funny interactive website on *SAVING*. Personally, I find that pig a bit creepy. 

http://www.feedthepig.org/mesave


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

canabiz said:


> Guys, do you insulate your gas hot water tank with a blanket ? I did some research and the opinions are all over the places, some says it helps save a bit of money, some says it is a fire hazard and the newer tanks are already well-insulated.
> 
> For the record, our gas hot water tank is about 3 years old. When somebody takes shower, I touch the outside and the tank does not feel hot at all so I imagine the heat loss, if there is any, is quite minimal.
> 
> But if wrapping it with a blanket will give us more savings then I am all for it...


If you have a gas water heater, do not cover the burner access or the flue collar. Leave about 2" of exposed area around the flue collar.

Heat loss is directly related to the temperature of the surface. I've not insulated my gas water heater. When I feel the top surface, it's hardly warm at all and I think I'd be a long time recouping the cost of the blanket. 

The hot water line coming out the top is a different story. It's very hot. I've taken the 6ft of pipe insulation that comes in the free Ener-something kit and wrapped the first length of pipe. Probably saving a bit by doing that. 

I'm reminded, however, of a concept called the critical radius from 3rd year heat transfer where if the insulation radius is less than a critical radius, you are better off skipping the insulation altogether because the air is actually a better insulator. I took a quick look at the figures, and it looks like you are better off to insulate the hot water pipes (although the savings will be insignificant). This concept is really nothing more than a curiosity, in all practicality.
http://rpaulsingh.com/teaching/LecturesIFE/insulation/insulate.htm


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Ben, this is some advice from an accredited professional home inspector that I am quoting verbatim. I will still insulate the pipes but will leave the tank alone.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Most hot water heaters in our area use natural gas and most are power vented. For power vented hot water tanks, the tanks are insulated. You would not normally feel significant heat when you touch the outside of an insulated water tank.

I don't advocate adding an insulation jacket as there is too much risk if this is done. Adding the jacket needs to be done in such a way that combustion air supply and fume exhaust is not hampered. For safety, any modifications to gas equipment should be done by a qualified heating technician.

I'm not sure you would see significant benefit by insultating your hot water pipes. I see the benefit of pipe wrap on cold water copper [and sometimes plastic] piping as a way o reduce sweating.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Here's my list:

Get by with on one less car, if possible. Probable savings $9000 per year.

Borrow books and reserve DVDs from library. Probable savings, $600 per year.

Brew your own beer and wine. Probable savings $400 -$1000 per year.

Go with basic cable rather than packages. Probable savings $350 per year

Don't buy new technology. Wait until the bugs have been ironed out and the product has improved. Guesstimate savings $300 per year plus the satisfaction of owning superior products.

Get some of your entertainment from free or low cost community recreation - cross country ski trails, toboggan hills, local waterways for kayaking/canoeing, local festivals, hiking trails, parks. Guesstimate savings $200 - $600 per year.

This one is not for everyone, but we don't find a need for cellphones. There are phones at work, at schools, at restaurants, pay phones at shopping centers and plus everyone else seems to have cellphones. - Probable savings $400-$1000 per year(based on 2 phones).

A final note. Don't cut back on anything that brings true enjoyment in relation to the money spent (including the things on my list). For example, with all our savings, we like to occasionally travel to France.


----------



## Antonia (May 2, 2009)

I buy a lot of things on eBay, usually at half price or less. Although this won't appeal to male readers, I buy my expensive ($49) Lancome foundation in the HUGE cosmetic counter tester size for $25. It contains at least eight times more product. I have a mail box across the border and buy all my health supplements from Iherb.com at half or two-thirds the cost up here. I always declare at the border and am nearly always allowed through without having to pay GST. I guess this isn't very green as we have to drive down there. Nor is it in the national interest but it does save $. I buy many medical products/drugs through AllDayChemist.com. Lumigan eyelash growth product sells fro $150 or so through your doctor but the drops are $12.50 through ADC and their customer service is superb. You can PM me for more details on how to save on the shipping. I have it down to a fine art 

ETA: I love designer jeans and buy my favourites on eBay or from The Gilt Groupe. I know my size in my favourite brand and always find them online at way less than half price. (Got my fave Habitual Skinny Glories from the Gilt Groupe sale for $48. They are usually around $240.) The Gilt Groupe has designer sales every day of the week and you have to sign up. They come online at noon and you have a certain peiod of time to hold your purchases in your cart before they are released for someone else. If you KNOW what you want (like my jeans) and are not tempted by other goodies, you can get all the best brands at a fraction of the cost.

Rosina
Middle Ageless


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Antonia said:


> I buy many medical products/drugs through AllDayChemist.com. Lumigan eyelash growth product sells fro $150 or so through your doctor but the drops are $12.50 through ADC and their customer service is superb. You can PM me for more details on how to save on the shipping. I have it down to a fine art
> Middle Ageless


Eyelash growth product? Really? The world is a funny place.

For a thread on how to save money, spending any amount of money growing a dandy set of eyelashes seems a little out of place...


----------



## Antonia (May 2, 2009)

Ben, with respect, I have many associates (frugal and not-so-frugal) who are spending huge amounts of money on Botox, fillers and eyelash growth products. Cosmetic enhancement is one of the largest growing sectors for "disposable" income in my age group, and this goes for men too. I know many, many women who would let a mortgage payment go rather than their Botox, and these are professionals. So, I mentioned the Bimatoprost product (Lumigan) as it may be that some of these woman are lurking on this board and might benefit from not spending exhorbitant amounts at their local medi-spa or doctor's office.


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

Mockingbird said:


> Funny interactive website on *SAVING*. Personally, I find that pig a bit creepy.
> 
> http://www.feedthepig.org/mesave


There are some interesting tips there. You are right: the pig is creepy!

I liked _"Ditch the cable and opt for a subscription service that mail DVDs to your home or rent from the library. You can get your favourite cable series that way."_


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Antonia said:


> Ben, with respect, I have many associates (frugal and not-so-frugal) who are spending huge amounts of money on Botox, fillers and eyelash growth products. Cosmetic enhancement is one of the largest growing sectors for "disposable" income in my age group, and this goes for men too. I know many, many women who would let a mortgage payment go rather than their Botox, and these are professionals. So, I mentioned the Bimatoprost product (Lumigan) as it may be that some of these woman are lurking on this board and might benefit from not spending exhorbitant amounts at their local medi-spa or doctor's office.


To each, their own I guess. It's a situation somewhere far outside my own set of values, that is for sure. No doubt it is a "growth" sector!


----------



## Antonia (May 2, 2009)

Ben said:


> To each, their own I guess. It's a situation somewhere far outside my own set of values, that is for sure. No doubt it is a "growth" sector!


Good one!


----------



## Antonia (May 2, 2009)

The pig should definitely go, along with it's ghastly accent  There are some really good tips in there. Another small one I want to add is to ASK for late fees, cellphone overages, etc. to be reversed. I did this at the bank today. I asked a few months ago for them to close my US account. They didn't, so there was an overdraft of (only) $6.50 in there, but they asked me to pay it. My response to that was that I would prefer not to since I had requested it be closed. It was immediately reversed. My daughter just found out she had an extra $300 on her cell bill due to calls made from Las Vegas. I suggested she call CS and ask to split it two ways. They knocked $122 off the bill. Always, always ask for a discount, even when you are at fault.

Rosina (I left the other site open and that fricking pig is saying "excuse me!" over and over...)
Middle Ageless


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

I cut my own hair with a $30 hairshaver. I save $250 a year, so $2500 over 10 years. I’m getting better at it. 

I’ve just sold my car, which saves me $300 a month in insurance, gas, parking, and repairs.

Check out your credit cards, loan and line of credit statements. See how much you pay in disability or/and life insurance. Did you even know you had them???


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/family-and-relationships/it-makes-them-sick-to-spend---literally/article1172850/

Interesting article in the Globe today looking at frugality, and when it might be going too far. 

I'm in line with the last couple of paragraphs where she mentions spending according to her values. I do travel, drink, and go to restaurants though - but these are my values! Fair enough for her that they are not hers.

To make a vague generality, it seems to me that a lot of people spend according to the values that are imposed on them by external forces, and rarely spend time thinking about what kinds of spending makes them happy. 

To illustrate, I would never buy a pair of shoes because they were the "in" thing. However, a few months ago I did spend $170 on a pair of asics Gel Kayano 15's for my 1/2 marathon training. Smartest money I ever spent - fleet of foot, running on a cloud, and spending in line with my values (health).


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I've always concentrated on earning more vs. trying to spend less, and it has worked for me


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I've always used older technology to save money.
Like not buying the latest/greatest iPhone or BB and going with an older model.
Not buying the latest greatest computer and going with slightly "older" configurations.
Regular television, instead of fancy wide screen, plasma, LCD etc.
Latest technology is much more expensive and once you get into the habit of chasing technology, there's no end.
You will find yourself spending hundreds of dollars every year buying the latest gadgets and dumping your old ones when there's nothing wrong with them.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Actually to follow on Harold's post, I'd also recommend buying refurbished electronics from manufacturers. I wouldn't buy refurbished from eBay or other third-party sources as those tend to be suspect, but refurbished electronics from the manufacturer are usually items that were bought and returned unopened, as opposed to used items sent in for repair. Most refurbished electronics carry the same warranty as new items but cost up to several hundred dollars less.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I moved recently and have sold alot of unneeded stuff on craigslist, and kijiji. There seems to be alot of people out there looking to pick up stuff for cheap, and it helps put a few $ in your pocket too.


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

Harold, that's been one of my weaknesses... I'm a bit of a techie. When DVD players were brand new, I paid $1000 for one and there were less than 100 DVDs available to play on it. Since then, I've become much more frugal though, I don't constantly update my computer and I waited until my old rear projection TV broke before I replaced it with a LCD.


----------



## fdisale (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the best way to save money is to wait before you purchase anything. In order to get rid of the habit of wasting money on impulse purchases, set a waiting period on yourself. Wait for a few days, and if you still really need that product, then purchase it if you have the money.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Honestly I thought the article in the Globe & Mail was right on but the example was just dumb. I wish she had consulted me 

I was driving with my Dad one day and every time he passes another car he swerves to right onto the shoulder. Finally I ask him what are you doing? He says "I'm saving on washer fluid" if you swerve over less overspray gets on your windshield and you save on windsheild washerfluid"

Or the time he ate 8 year old Limburger cheese that had been set on top of the kitchen cabinets to "cure" because you don't waste it's perfectly good. 

Or the time my Mom sent my sister and I into the ditch to "pick" mangoes from a transport trailer accident (in the winter) to make lots and lots and lots of wine. I can assure you it's no fun to peel a frozen mango.

We should start another thread called "you know you've gone too far when" you pick the stamps off the envelopes from work and reuse them like a lady I knew did. Or that guy who unrolls two ply and makes one ply toilet paper. 

When you go to the store and they overcharge you from the shelf tag price you get up to 10$ free or a free item. I do this all the time, my husband won't even go shopping with me. And sometimes I go back to the store.....Metro who I dislike because they just raised their prices tremendously had baby food mismarked for a week and wouldn't you know it the different kinds of baby food are different items. You need large brass balls for this method of saving especially if there is a long line behind you and you're waiting for the manager. So if your husband won't go grocery shopping anymore you've gone too far .... maybe


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> had baby food mismarked for a week and wouldn't you know it the different kinds of baby food are different items.


Make your own baby food and not only is it way better tasting than the jarred stuff but is it normally much cheaper. Probably healthier too. You can make big batches and freeze it in ice cube trays for future use. My wife did this for all 3 of our kids and she (and I) still thinks it was worth it.


----------



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

I did a financial makeover about 1 year ago and made some changes. A lot of the changes stuck, some of them didn't (and have provided partner and I with many stories to giggle over when remembering). 

In general, the "mindset" changes are redundant with a lot of what's already been posted. I would repeat what Antonio said about asking for discount. You don't even need to provide a reason -- just a polite "Is there any way I can get this a little cheaper" will suffice. If they say no, then thank them anyways and move on or buy it anyways. If they say yes, then great. It costs nothing to ask, even of the most intimidating and institutional vendors.

In specific, these are the best changes we have made:

No television. Benefits include saving money and not watching television. I follow one show on the network's website directly. Cost savings of $660/yr
I let my hair grow out. The cost of a decent trim is much less when it happens twice a year rather than every 6 weeks. Cost savings of $400/yr.
We make our own laundry detergent -- it's fast, easy, cheap, and gentler on skin. Can't remember the cost savings - maybe $60-100/yr.
I use a diva cup. Not going to explain this one, just google it if you are a girl. Easy, cleaner, and more flexible schedule-wise. Cost savings of about $350-400/yr.
I pack a lunch and only go out for lunch when there is a real professional advantage. I also keep a mini-fridge under my desk at work. Cost savings of $2,000/yr. 
I stopped listening to the BS about "investing" in clothes. It's possible to build a very nice professional wardrobe by mixing designer set-pieces with low-cost basic pieces. Winners and consignment stores (especially near wealthier areas) are great places to shop.
I stopped drinking booze as a way to relax after work (though I struggle with this one still). 
I do a financial audit every few months to see where our money is actually going. I use categories like "convenience food", "other convenience spending", etc. I've been blown away by three of my audits. It only takes 15-20 minutes, as we spend using only a debit card and a credit card (really hard to do for cash spenders). 
I barter whenever possibe. I traded a couple of hours of talking about budgeting and setting up a filing system for my personal trainer, in exchange for 4 personal training sessions at my house. 
I (very nicely) ask for gift certificates, instead of traditional gifts. We don't need any more "stuff", but a way to defray the cost of a nice dinner out is most appreciated. Or for books and gadgets. 

When we work hard to keep expenses low when it comes to things we don't care about, it does make it easier to spend on the things we LOVE. Like hosting get-togethers, books, and gadgets. 

I wish it weren't an ongoing struggle to keep spending low, but such is life.


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

ssimps said:


> Make your own baby food and not only is it way better tasting than the jarred stuff but is it normally much cheaper. Probably healthier too. You can make big batches and freeze it in ice cube trays for future use. My wife did this for all 3 of our kids and she (and I) still thinks it was worth it.


Our baby is just past 4 months and we're planning to try making our own baby food in a couple months. Not only is it cheaper, I've heard it can help your baby transition to normal food... since the baby food tastes like actual food, not full of sugars and salt.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

*My 2 cents*

Several years ago I took a personal finance course. The largest expenses, for average people, are housing and taxes (not necessarily in that order). So a logical way to be frugal is to work on the largest expenses. An hour spent negotiating a lower rate on the mortgage is likely to yield more savings than an hour spent comparison shopping for the cheapest toothpaste. Amazingly (to me anyways) many people will not ask for a break on the posted mortgage rates. Also, many will not comparison shop when renewing their mortgages. I suspect most people here have no problem asking for a lower rate . It's also very easy to use a mortgage broker to shop for the best rate and terms. I also read KPMG's tax guide every 2 or 3 years to keep up on new deductions/credits. 

I have taken advantage of the home renovation tax credit. The renovations had to be done anyways (re-roof and replacement of windows). I got 10 estimates for the roof, all from BBB contractors. Even so, the highest estimate was almost twice as high as the lowest estimate for the same thing (35-year architectural shingles, ice and water protection). I didn't pick the lowest price (I didn't like some of the contractor's policies) but went with one of the lower prices. Many people don't shop around enough for major renovations. For example, my brother also had his roof redone by the same contractor. One of his neighbors had his roof redone by a different contractor and spent almost twice as much as my brother for the same thing (my brother's house is actually slightly larger than his neighbor's).

I shop around for insurance as well as use insurance provided by my professional association. The cheapest option isn't always the best. I generally look for the most complete insurance and try to get the best price. I generally go for a high deductible to get lower premiums. It doesn't make sense to file for a small claim anyways.

Other "secrets": I shop out-of-season (winter clothes in summer, summer clothes in winter). I use coupons. Companies have actually studied coupon use. Many people don't use coupons because they don't want to appear cheap. I have no problem with this because I already know I'm cheap!  I shop around and look for the best value (not always the same as lowest price).


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Larry6417 said:


> I have taken advantage of the home renovation tax credit. The renovations had to be done anyways (re-roof and replacement of windows). I got 10 estimates for the roof, all from BBB contractors. Even so, the highest estimate was almost twice as high as the lowest estimate for the same thing (35-year architectural shingles, ice and water protection).


Because of the home renovation tax credit, a lot of contractors have simply jacked up their rates by anywhere between 10% - 15%, thereby nullifying the effect of the tax credit for the consumer.
They know that the customer will be filing for the credit and get 15% back so why not take 10% of that and the customer still is ahead by 5% for renovation that he/she would have done anyway.
I got a few quotes for a reno work and I knew what the regular and fair price for that work is.
Yet, pretty much all the contractors quoted roughly 15% more.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Because of the home renovation tax credit, a lot of contractors have simply jacked up their rates by anywhere between 10% - 15%, thereby nullifying the effect of the tax credit for the consumer.
> They know that the customer will be filing for the credit and get 15% back so why not take 10% of that and the customer still is ahead by 5% for renovation that he/she would have done anyway.
> I got a few quotes for a reno work and I knew what the regular and fair price for that work is.
> Yet, pretty much all the contractors quoted roughly 15% more.


!

Why would they do that? It's not like the tax credit was ever coming out of their pockets. IIRC the purpose of the tax credit was to stimulate the economy by encouraging people to do this work. Contractors were the beneficiaries of this, they got their part, so if what you are saying can be directly attributed to opportunism by contractors, I am appalled. 

A tax credit their customer receives should be totally transparent to them. They would never have the work in the first place if it wasn't for the tax credit.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Because of the home renovation tax credit, a lot of contractors have simply jacked up their rates by anywhere between 10% - 15%, thereby nullifying the effect of the tax credit for the consumer.
> They know that the customer will be filing for the credit and get 15% back so why not take 10% of that and the customer still is ahead by 5% for renovation that he/she would have done anyway.
> I got a few quotes for a reno work and I knew what the regular and fair price for that work is.
> Yet, pretty much all the contractors quoted roughly 15% more.


I have no doubt many contractors bumped their prices up, but the wide range of quotes I got tells me that it wasn't a consistent 10-15% across the board. Renovations in Alberta, especially during the last boom, were all grossly overpriced because of the high demand. I put out "feelers" a couple of years ago, and some of the quotes I received were truly obscene. With the recession many contractors were left with large crews and insufficient work for all of them. I believe this acted as a damper on price increases, at least in Alberta. During the boom many contractors were so arrogant that they didn't return calls or took their sweet time getting back to you. During the recession all my calls were returned promptly, and I received estimates very quickly.


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> IIRC the purpose of the tax credit was to stimulate the economy by encouraging people to do this work.





I thought the HRTC was so CRA could collect information. Homeowners need receipts to claim the HRTC so either you have to do business with a reputable (taxpaying) contractor that declares all their revenue, or a tax cheating contractor that issues phoney receipts.

Can you say "income tax fraud conviction"?


Or maybe I am just a cynic. But a hopefull one. If the above reasoning is correct, the HRTC may be back in a more permanent form.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Alot of contractors have been very busy b/c of the HRTC, and that has also had an upwards effect of contractor prices. (supply and demand)

Racer....you make your own laundry detergent...not sure I would do that personally...but curious to know how is it done?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

ghostryder said:


> I thought the HRTC was so CRA could collect information. Homeowners need receipts to claim the HRTC so either you have to do business with a reputable (taxpaying) contractor that declares all their revenue, or a tax cheating contractor that issues phoney receipts.


I am sure that is part of it.
Bringing the "work-for-cash" freelance handymen/contractors within the tax net.


----------



## wealthyboomer (Feb 1, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> When you go to the store and they overcharge you from the shelf tag price you get up to 10$ free or a free item. I do this all the time, my husband won't even go shopping with me. And sometimes I go back to the store.....Metro who I dislike because they just raised their prices tremendously had baby food mismarked for a week and wouldn't you know it the different kinds of baby food are different items. You need large brass balls for this method of saving especially if there is a long line behind you and you're waiting for the manager. So if your husband won't go grocery shopping anymore you've gone too far .... maybe


Next time you do this, tell your husband you just made $10 shopping. Then ask him how much he made? I.O.W. It PAYS to shop with you!


----------



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

Cal said:


> Racer....you make your own laundry detergent...not sure I would do that personally...but curious to know how is it done?


Very easy. You buy:

a family pack of soap bars (Dov, no-name, whatever kind you want -- but maybe not the powerful smelling man-soaps like Zest)
a box of Borax (probably hiding on the bottom shelf in the laundry aisle - the packaging makes it look like something only your grandma would buy)
a box of Washing Soda (again with the grandma thing)

And presto -- you are ready to go. These supplies ($40-ish?) will last you at least one year.

*Grate a bar of soap, dissolve the flakes in some water in a little pot, add a cup of borax and a cup of washing soda, then put the mixture in a 3 gallon container and let it sit overnight. That's it. One cup per load, poured directly on the clothes.*

Here's a video from Trent Hamm who has a blog called The Simple Dollar: http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2009/05/16/video-how-to-make-your-own-laundry-detergent/

Additional benefits include:

you can pretend you are a mad scientist (the hubby almost immediately took over because he wanted to "improve" on the recipe ), and
no more lugging water-filled over-priced commercial detergents products to the car and home on grocery days

It works in my front-loading high-efficiency washer just fine.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Racer.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

racer you are a riot. A very appealing little riot, but a riot nonetheless.

your laundry detergent recipe is, er, as prone to, shall we say, er, shall we say "flukiness," as your, er, investment, er, planning ...

on the other hand your legal advice imo is spot-on. Painstaking. Scrupulous. Leaves no stone unturned. Kudos. So you've got your priorities straight. Solicitor's professional advice is dazzling. Fortunate the client who hires you. Laundry recipes a bit shaky though.

ok you forgot to add the borax & the washing soda. Some recipes have it a cup of one, half-a-cup of the other. Other recipes have a cup of each incl the grated soap. For people who don't like multi-gallon pails of slop standing around on their laundry room floors (doesn't it get mouldy) (there are bacteria in unboiled water) (who'd want to dip a cup into That) there's also a dry recipe.


----------



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> your laundry detergent recipe is, er, as prone to, shall we say, er, shall we say "flukiness," as your, er, investment, er, planning ...


Well chosen analogy...! I did skip a few critical steps in both endeavors didn't I? 



humble_pie said:


> ok you forgot to add the borax & the washing soda. Some recipes have it a cup of one, half-a-cup of the other. Other recipes have a cup of each incl the grated soap. For people who don't like multi-gallon pails of slop standing around on their laundry room floors (doesn't it get mouldy) (there are bacteria in unboiled water) (who'd want to dip a cup into That) there's also a dry recipe.


Thank you for the correction! <bows reverently> There is no mould in my slop. <bows again> The dry powder recipe makes me cough. <bows> 

I only hope this detergent mentoring has not used up all of the advice you are willing to send my way. I am in reading- and thread-bumping mode now, but will soon be scampering about and pestering you and the gang with questions. I have much to learn, Sensei.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Globe and Mail article on getting some freebies:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...kies/where-to-find-free-stuff/article1502248/


----------



## btacay (Sep 15, 2010)

*More Money Saving Tips*

One saving tip that you can implement in your daily life is to cut unnecessary spending from your budget. If your goal is to buy a home, you have to eliminate needless spending—such as excessive entertainment or shopping sprees—and put that money toward your future home.


----------

